# Kyrie eleison mass movement



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

I wrote this movement for my a level EPQ, a project that requires you to research, create an artefact, and write an essay about the process of creating and researching your artefact.

I would appreciate it if anyone gave me feedback.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds great. I don't think it's wrong, but I feel the rhythm starting 0:40 (can't see bar number) is a bit off, since you're changing on the weak beats. I think it's ok to start on a weak beat, but feel the melody should catch up to the strong beats sooner.


----------



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

